

Six odd facts about Pac-Man, who turns 35 today (2015-05-22) - Oatseller
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102701649

======
Oatseller
>The point of the game was to attract girls

>Gaming in the late 1970s was pretty much exclusively a men's club. Toru
Iwatani, creator of the game, wanted to change this, creating something that
could appeal to both women and families, he said.

>"The reason I created Pac-Man was because we wanted to attract female
gamers," he said at a panel during the 2011 Game Developers Conference. "Back
then, there were no home games. People had to go to the arcade center to play
games. That was a playground for boys. It was dirty and smelly. So we wanted
to include female players, so it would become cleaner and brighter."

~~~
Oatseller
US Today has a few more facts

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/gaming/2015/05/22/pac-
man...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/gaming/2015/05/22/pac-
man-35/27771695/)

